
Seven months later, Valve’s Steam Machines look dead in the water - prostoalex
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/06/its-time-to-declare-valves-steam-machines-doa/
======
Zikes
When the Steam Machine was first announced, Windows 8 was new and the Windows
Store was shaping up to be a possibility. Windows could make their store a
walled garden, such as others have done on mobile, and effectively lock
Valve/Steam out. At the same time, Valve announced new initiatives for broader
games support on Linux, which the Steam Machines run on.

In every way the Steam Machines were presented not as a platform for making
money, but as a strong signal to consumers that Valve would not go down
without a fight. In that regard, I see the initiative as a huge success.

------
CJKinni
See previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11824830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11824830)

------
chrisdbaldwin
The Steam Link killed any reason for a Steam Machine. Perhaps they are going
after separate markets (PC vs. Console), but they are trying to solve the same
problem: put Steam in the living room. For this, the Link is a great solution,
while the machine was a bit short sighted.

------
cushychicken
So what? This is Valve we're talking about. They're sitting on Steam, which
has got to be a firehose of money just by generating platform fees via game
sales.

I'm guessing they don't _have_ to make money on this.

------
mikestew
Console functionality with gamer PC prices (low end, AFAICT, is $500), that's
why I haven't purchased one. And anyone that's read one of my Xbone rants here
on HN can probably picture me willing to give an underdog a shot. Too much
money for too much uncertainty.

Now were Valve to bundle HalfLife 3 with the purchase of a SteamBox...

